# Puerto Rico Wahoo



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

Went down to Rincon, Puerto Rico over thanksgiving break. Surfed some amazing reef breaks for the majority of the time, but managed to charter an offshore fishing boat for one of the days. We only went about 10 miles out and caught 3 wahoo and a number of barracuda. We also saw some mahi on a weed line, but couldn't get them to hit. For just a half day it was very productive and proved to be an amazing day in the Caribbean.

Video of the fishing trip:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We will be in pr in Jan. What did the 1/2day trip cost? Looks like a great trip!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

PR is a great destination, Waves and Wahoo I never chartered but understand there is some great fishing. Wilderness, Rincon, Wishing Well, Indicators, never saw gas chambers break. Jealous


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

Buckyt said:


> We will be in pr in Jan. What did the 1/2day trip cost? Looks like a great trip!


Actually Relatively cheap compared to places like Costa Rica. We chartered the best boat (35 foot contender) and apparently the most experienced captain in Rincon for I think $550. However, there were also half day charters that ran as low as $300-$400.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I will discuss with my Son. His wife is from San Juan, but I believe we will be staying on the west end of the Island.


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

Buckyt said:


> Thanks for the info! I will discuss with my Son. His wife is from San Juan, but I believe we will be staying on the west end of the Island.


If your interested.. here is the charter we went on

http://www.fishrinconpr.com/gallery.html


----------

